
Woven silk prayer book created with punch cards on Jacquard loom - mattbierner
https://art.thewalters.org/detail/84550
======
mattbierner
More complete images of the book content:
[http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Data/WaltersManuscripts/htm...](http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Data/WaltersManuscripts/html/92123/)

